# Couple Uh Pics



## Road Dog (Jan 28, 2012)

playing with bottle pics again []


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 28, 2012)

Another


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice pics Rory. That second one has kind of a drab dull gray colorless mood about it - but I love it!


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Bob


----------



## capsoda (Jan 28, 2012)

yep, and the cornflower blue stands out really well too.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 28, 2012)

Rory,...cool pics,...The flared lip on the Hartshorns is pretty nice,..I usually see those with a tapered lip treatment.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 29, 2012)

Great pictures as usual, Dog!


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks.


----------

